# Haunt plans 2012



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

okay ive taken your advice and in the last few weeks ive created a back story and map. basically there is 2 stories going on at the same time, the main plot is a witch cast a spell that affects the future and the government is too scared XD to go back in time to change it. So they send civilians bck there. Later through the maze you meet her and she gives you an hour to get through the rest of the maze or you will be trapped in the past forever...
and the second story is about a man, as a child his parents were killed by werewolves, so it has been his life's work to hunt the clan that killed them. He finally gets one and its hanging above his fireplace however you show up at the wrong time. the werewolves planned an attack for the evening you arrive. and you almost get eaten but you are sent outside by the kind old man... good? bad? there are other areas, s a cemetery, forest, barn, cave, tar pit, alien area, vortex tunnels... i got it mapped out what do you guys think?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Is this going to be a walk through haunt? These two stories are separate or do they tie into each other? I think it would be great if you could tie the two stories together. 

Maybe one of the person's sent back in time from the government is really a werewolf that is related to the descendants parents that was killed by the clan. He teams up with the son of the parents to help him hunt down the clan, but the wolves still plan the attack and the person from the future barely escapes with his life. 

I don't know, just an idea or a thought. But I think your on to something! :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's an ambitious plan for sure. You mentioned in another thread that you are 14 and have budget constraints. We all did at 14! (I still do!!) I might suggest sticking with one story line and focusing on that. If you have too much going on it becomes confusing for peope to follow. Remember that on Halloween, your target audience is mostly younger kids looking to hit as many houses as possible and get candy. Elaborate stories are lost on them. In the other thread you said it was a zombie theme but now I'm seeing a witch and werwolves? The old Cub Scout leader addage KISKIF comes to mind; keep it simple, keep it fun. I'd stick with one specific theme given your budget and make it the best you can. What kind of space are you working with? Do you have helpers you can count on? Being 14 do you have the support of your parents to do something on a big scale? Just asking because these are things that will come into play as you plan your haunt.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Troll Wizard said:


> Is this going to be a walk through haunt? These two stories are separate or do they tie into each other? I think it would be great if you could tie the two stories together.
> 
> Maybe one of the person's sent back in time from the government is really a werewolf that is related to the descendants parents that was killed by the clan. He teams up with the son of the parents to help him hunt down the clan, but the wolves still plan the attack and the person from the future barely escapes with his life.
> 
> I don't know, just an idea or a thought. But I think your on to something! :jol:


wow..... thats pretty awesome never thought of that and yeah its a walkthrough haunt  cant wait to put my ideas in action


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> It's an ambitious plan for sure. You mentioned in another thread that you are 14 and have budget constraints. We all did at 14! (I still do!!) I might suggest sticking with one story line and focusing on that. If you have too much going on it becomes confusing for peope to follow. Remember that on Halloween, your target audience is mostly younger kids looking to hit as many houses as possible and get candy. Elaborate stories are lost on them. In the other thread you said it was a zombie theme but now I'm seeing a witch and werwolves? The old Cub Scout leader addage KISKIF comes to mind; keep it simple, keep it fun. I'd stick with one specific theme given your budget and make it the best you can. What kind of space are you working with? Do you have helpers you can count on? Being 14 do you have the support of your parents to do something on a big scale? Just asking because these are things that will come into play as you plan your haunt.


yeah the Main theme is zombies they will be walking around the whole thing basically the witch raises the dead thats why they send you back in the first place, i want to thank you for your help haha. And illl try to cut the story down some , my parents got my back partially they dont want to spend theyre cash but i have a freind whos rich as hell and he wants to help, this kid has like 90 pairs of shoes, not an exaggeration... Im probably going to be doing this in my city park or in another park close by because in the city im in they have nothing fun to do on halloween,,, NOTHING!!! i do have reliable help, ie security, freinds, actors from local places and charities. i know most of the city officials so i believe they will support me maybe even spot me with some money (hoppefully)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How did you plan to "tell" this story to the public? Zombies sure won't be the ones talking, and guests, once they are actually in the haunt, won't stand still to read or listen to a story. If the story is integral to the people enjoying the haunt then it needs to be explained BEFORE they get inside the haunt. Also, consider your demographic, add in the night(s) you will do your haunt, and think about the attention span when the kids are hopped up on excitement, sugar, caffeine, and or worse things. Like Jdubbya, I'd consider cutting the story line to one, basic story. For your demographic, it probably won't be remembered anyway.

Cities often don't do Halloween stuff because of the cost of the event, the insurance cost, and because of the potential backlash by residents, so get real answers on paper from your city before you do any real planning and purchasing for your haunt.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> How did you plan to "tell" this story to the public?  Zombies sure won't be the ones talking, and guests, once they are actually in the haunt, won't stand still to read or listen to a story. If the story is integral to the people enjoying the haunt then it needs to be explained BEFORE they get inside the haunt. Also, consider your demographic, add in the night(s) you will do your haunt, and think about the attention span when the kids are hopped up on excitement, sugar, caffeine, and or worse things. Like Jdubbya, I'd consider cutting the story line to one, basic story. For your demographic, it probably won't be remembered anyway.
> 
> Cities often don't do Halloween stuff because of the cost of the event, the insurance cost, and because of the potential backlash by residents, so get real answers on paper from your city before you do any real planning and purchasing for your haunt.


im writing to them today... and thank yoou for the feedback its truely appreciated ill try to cut it too one story any ideas tho?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know what you have in the way of actors, props, or space, so it's difficult to give you specific ideas you can work with.
Maybe something simple like "Lawn of the Dead" with your witch and the zombies in a giant maze. If you have a section made for little kids, or maybe have earlier hours for little kids where the maze wouldn't be so scary, it would help you sell the whole package to the city. I'd check to see if and what requirements your fire department has too.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> I don't know what you have in the way of actors, props, or space, so it's difficult to give you specific ideas you can work with.
> Maybe something simple like "Lawn of the Dead" with your witch and the zombies in a giant maze. If you have a section made for little kids, or maybe have earlier hours for little kids where the maze wouldn't be so scary, it would help you sell the whole package to the city. I'd check to see if and what requirements your fire department has too.


wow your good  im adding you we gotta keep in touch


----------

